
Show HN: Autogit - execute commands across all your repositories - fabiospampinato
https://github.com/fabiospampinato/autogit
======
stevekemp
That seems like an interactive and slower version of mr?

[https://myrepos.branchable.com/](https://myrepos.branchable.com/)

~~~
fabiospampinato
It's _optionally_ interactive, you also just write the command.

I didn't know about myrepos, thanks for sharing. Their capabilities are
probably overlapping a lot, from what I can see there might be a few
differences though:

\- autogit probably has a more beautiful CLI

\- autogit can perform actions on subsets of your repositories, not
necessarily all of them

\- autogit's commands are configurable via JS plugins, myrepos's commands are
written in bash (one could always just tell bash to run a JS file though)

\- myrepos caches the repos it finds, autogit searches them everytime

\- myrepos supports all kinds of repositories, autogit only supports git

I don't know about the slowness, I guess you're probably right since myrepos
can run commands concurrently, I should add an option for this to autogit as
well.

